# Zodiac signs / Burçlar kuşağı



## Orkide

Dear all

In september I want to go to the 4th year of TR evening school. I didn't finish the 3rd year, so I will have to take a test first.
One of the vocabulary topics I need to learn about are zodiac signs and their main characteristics in Turkish. 
Now I found a couple of websites in Turkish on the subject, but the info is very extended (ex. www burc web tr/yukselen-burclar/)

Would by chance anyone know of sites or resources that give more concise information?

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## e174043

Orkide said:


> Dear all
> 
> In september I want to go to the 4th year of TR evening school. I didn't finish the 3rd year, so I will have to take a test first.
> One of the vocabulary topics I need to learn about are zodiac signs and their main characteristics in Turkish.
> Now I found a couple of websites in Turkish on the subject, but the info is very extended (ex. www burc web tr/yukselen-burclar/)
> 
> Would by chance anyone know of sites or resources that give more concise information?
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!


 
I don't understand what you need to learn about the horoscopes and their main characteristics in Turkish. Is it about your school? And what are you looking for ? a Turkish web-site or in English explanation?


----------



## DeepBlueSea

Hope it helps: http://www.astroanaliz.com/burclarin_ozellikleri/yengec_burcunun_ozellikleri

Good luck with the test


----------



## Orkide

DeepBlueSea said:


> Hope it helps: http://www.astroanaliz.com/burclarin_ozellikleri/yengec_burcunun_ozellikleri
> 
> Good luck with the test



Hey this is great!!    That's exactly what I needed, it's much more of summary than the site I  was trying to decipher! You're a dear! 

@e174043: it's actually a simple vocabulary thing in the context of zodiac signs. We need to learn the names of all twelve (akrep, boğa, terazi..) and their main characteristics (ex. terazi kibar bir insan). The site I had found was way too extended for my knowledge of Turkish, that's why I came here, to see if someone could help me out.

The test isn't until September, so you'll see me here again no doubt, to bother you with my questions 

Thank you!


----------



## e174043

I know , you can want to learn these things but these vocabularies do not help you in your test if your exam is for determining your Turkish level.Even  I don't know some of the horoscopes and I don't think so a foreigner needs and should know.


----------



## Orkide

e174043 said:


> I know , you can want to learn these things but these vocabularies do not help you in your test if your exam is for determining your Turkish level.Even  I don't know some of the horoscopes and I don't think so a foreigner needs and should know.



I get your point. I think there are more interesting things than zodiac signs. 

But it is something that is on the list of things to study for the exam. And it's all about the vocabulary. Describing a person's character is everyday stuff, isn't it. I think we all talk about people, and need words like "playful, diplomatic, undecisive, tasteful, polite..."
So I do think it's useful. Guess they use the Zodiac Signs to teach it to us in some kind of "playful" way, instead of just giving a list with words to learn by heart.


----------



## DeepBlueSea

I am glad that it helped.
Feel free to ask your questions any time


----------



## e174043

I think if you learn from a list of words, you can learn better and it would be more useful.

 Because We do not use horospoces in daily life, and I'm use many of the Turks do not know 

how many horospoce there are and what they means. Everyone just knows what their own

 horospoces means. And you do not say ,for example, "Ali'nin karakteri tam *ikizler*!" we do not 

use this vocabularies in day-to-day speech as I said before. Instead of "*ikizle*r" we use normal vocab. 

I mean, "Ali'nin karakteri çok değişken! or "Ali'nin bir yaptığı diğerini tutmuyor." we say.


----------



## Rallino

e174043 said:


> I think if you learn from a list of words, you can learn better and it would be more useful.
> 
> Because We do not use horospoces in daily life, and I'm use many of the Turks do not know
> 
> how many horospoce there are and what they means. Everyone just knows what their own
> 
> horospoces means. And you do not say ,for example, "Ali'nin karakteri tam *ikizler*!" we do not
> 
> use this vocabularies in day-to-day speech as I said before. Instead of "*ikizle*r" we use normal vocab.
> 
> I mean, "Ali'nin karakteri çok değişken! or "Ali'nin bir yaptığı diğerini tutmuyor." we say.




Not everyone wants to learn only the daily speech. Sure it's maybe the most important thing. But there are people who want to learn the language (in this case Turkish) with all its existing vocabulary. I have some friends who never came to Turkey but whose vocabulary is almost as rich as mine, or even richer. Orkide wants to improve her vocabulary in astrology, so we're helping =)

By the way, I think every Turk knows _how many _horoscopes there are.


----------



## e174043

Rallino said:


> Not everyone wants to learn only the daily speech. Sure it's maybe the most important thing. But there are people who want to learn the language (in this case Turkish) with all its existing vocabulary. I have some friends who never came to Turkey but whose vocabulary is almost as rich as mine, or even richer. Orkide wants to improve her vocabulary in astrology, so we're helping =)
> 
> By the way, I think every Turk knows _how many _horoscopes there are.


 
I dont know for example. and I don't care how many there are. Do you really think it's important for a learner. As Orkide said , her or his teachers said that you should learn in this way instead of a list of words to learn easier. I don't think it provides ease because we are really don't using these words  in any day-to-day speech and also formal writings.


----------



## Orkide

e174043 said:


> I dont know for example. and I don't care how many there are. Do you really think it's important for a learner. As Orkide said , her or his teachers said that you should learn in this way instead of a list of words to learn easier. I don't think it provides ease because we are really don't using these words  in any day-to-day speech and also formal writings.



I don't really care about those signs either (and this is the last thing I'm going to write on this topic  )
But why are there so many sites about astrology in Turkish? Must be because there are Turks who do have an interest in Zodiac Signs. It's not because we don't care that no one else is interested.

I just want to learn about adjectives to describe people's character. And someone in that school must have thought that it's better for us to study those through the signs of the Zodiac.

Case closed


----------



## Rallino

e174043 said:


> I dont know for example.



Dude come on! 12 months --> 12 zodiacs. I don't care either but this is general knowledge


----------



## e174043

Orkide said:


> I don't really care about those signs either (and this is the last thing I'm going to write on this topic  )
> But why are there so many sites about astrology in Turkish? Must be because there are Turks who do have an interest in Zodiac Signs. It's not because we don't care that no one else is interested.
> 
> I just want to learn about adjectives to describe people's character. And someone in that school must have thought that it's better for us to study those through the signs of the Zodiac.
> 
> Case closed


 
I'm sure that there are more English sites about the horoscopes than Turkish sites. And were I you, I wouldn't learn these things, they won't help you to learn Turkish . Trust me because my Turkish is really good.


----------

